# أعمال السيراميك



## architect one (5 يوليو 2008)

تندرج تحت هذا الاسم جميع المنتجات المصنعة أساسا من مواد غير معدنية وذلك بشيها في درجات الحرارة العالية .
-	يجب أن يكون وجه السيراميك صقيلا ناعما خاليا من الإعوجاج أو التموج أو النتوءات أو الثقوب الصغيرة .
-	يجب أن تكون الخلطة الغضارية لطبقة القاعدة مشوية بدرجة حرارة لاتقل عن (1000) درجة مئوية ولمدة لاتقل عن ساعة واحدة 
-	يجب أن يحقق شروط المتانة والإهتراء وامتصاص الماء .
-	يجب استخدام سيراميك مقاوم للأحماض في المخابر 
التركيب :
-	تكون ورقة الاسمنت تحت السيراميك مؤلفة من رشة مسمار ووجه ودع ووجه بطانة بعد حصر زوايا الجدران وعلى المتعهد أن يتأكد من دقة تنفيذ طبقة البطانة وتقع عليه مسؤولية تصحيح الخطأ فيها إن وجد أثناء قيامه بعمله بعد تنبيه جهاز التنفيذ والإشراف بذلك .
-	يجب غمس السيراميك بالماء لمدة 24 ساعة قبل التركيب بالكرتونة الخاصة به حفاظا على حوافه من الشظف .
-	يتم تركيب السيراميك بمونة اسمنتية عيار 350 كغ/م3 .
-	يتم تغطية كامل مساحة سطح السيراميك بالمونة وخاصة الزوايا .
-	يرش الجدار بالماء بصورة جيدة قبل المباشرة بإكساءة بالسيراميك .
-	يتم المباشرة بالجدران المقابلة لأبواب الدخول مباشرة ومعرض أكثر من غيره للرؤيا ولإنعكاسات الضوء .
-	تستخدم طريقة التصليب في تركيب السيراميك وذلك لإعطاء تباعدات ثابتة أفقية وعمودية بين البلاطات تحقق الناحية الجمالية وذلك باستخدام قطع متصالبة جاهزة توضع في تصالب البلاطات ولايجوز استخدام التصالبات المشوهة أو التي يتم تشوهها من الإستخدام مرة ثانية حفاظا على جودة العمل .
-	يتم البدء بتنفيذ السيراميك اعتبارا من اسفل الجدار وينفذ الصف الأفقي الأول على قدة مثبتة على طول الجدار بصورة أفقية ويتم ذلك باستخدام الوزان وخرطوم الشقلة معا ويؤخذ بعدها عن المنسوب الذي يتم توقف السيراميك عنده بحيث يحقق عددا صحيحا من البلاطات ويؤخذ بعين الإعتبار سماكة طبقة البلاط الأرضي مطروحا منها مسافة 5 سم إضافة الى تباعد السيراميك عن بعضه أثناء التنفيذ ( 2-3 )مم .
-	يتم وضع الودع على بعد عدد صحيح من البلاطات مع الفواصل وببروز مساوي لسماكة البلاطة مع المونة عن الجدار المراد تغطيته وعلى كل الجدران .
-	يتم التأكد من أفقية الودع وشاقوليته قبل البدء بالتركيب عن طريق قدة بطول مناسب بحيث إذا طبق سطحها على سطحي هاتين الودعتين كونت زاوية قائمة مع قدة أخرى مطبقة على الجدار المعامد لها وفي حال تنفيذ البطانة بصورة صحيحة فإن سماكة المونة تحت هاتين الودعتين ستكون واحدة .
-	يتم شد خيط بين الودعتين اعتبارا من الحافة العلوية للبلاطة ثم تركب باقي قطع السيراميك بين الودعتين وفوق القدة المثبتة أفقيا على الجدار .
-	الصف الثاني يتم تنفيذه بالإستفادة من ودعتين مؤقتتين تنفذان أعلى الجدار ويقع سطحهما في مستوي شاقولي واحد من الودعتين السفليتين للصف الأفقي الأول ويستخدم البلبل الخاص بأعمال البلاط في تحقيق هذا الأمر وبحيث ينطبق خيط البلبل على حافتي البلاطتين المقاستين .
-	ينفذ للصف الثاني ودعتين طرفيتين في أول وآخر الجدار بحيث تنطبق حافتها السفلى مع الحافة العليا لودعتي الصف الأول وتعلوها بمقدار عرض الفاصل بين البلاطتين ( 2-3 )مم كما يجب أن ينطبق سطح الودعتين على خيط البلبل الواصل بين الودعات للصف الأول والودعات المؤقتة أعلى الجدار وتركب البلاطات بين هاتين الودعتين بفس طريقة الصف الأفقي الأول وباستعمال الخيط والقدة .
-	عند الوصول إلى منسوب توقف السيراميك ينفذ الصف النهائي بين الودعتين المؤقتتين بالإعتماد على القدة وعلى حواف الصف الأفقي ما قبل الأخير .
-	القطع المقصوصة ( الغلق ) تنفذ على طرف الجدار البعيد عن الرؤيا بحيث تقص بصورة منتظمة وبأداة مناسبة وبالبعد المطلوب وتركب مكانها باستخدام القدة .
-	يتم تركيب أرضيات السيراميك بنفس طريقة البلاط العادي .
-	ينظف السيراميك المركب مباشرة بقطعة من القماش المبلل فور الإنتهاء من التركيب .



التصنيف:
يصنف السيراميك الى الأصناف التالية : 
أ‌-	بلاط السيراميك الكامل التزجج fully vetrified وهو البلاط الذي لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء عن (0. 3%) وزنا.
ب- بلاط السيراميك التزجج vetrified 
وهو البلاط الذي لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء عن 4% وزن
ج- بلاط السيراميك الآجري quarry 
وهو البلاط الذي لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء وزنا عن:
الصنف الأول 6 % .
الصنف الثاني 10 %.

-	يتم استلام الأعمال من قبل التنفيذ ومن ثم الإشراف بطريقة التربيع في جميع الإتجاهات ولا تقبل الأعمال المخالفة لذلك ومن ثم يتم صرف قيمة الأعمال بعد الإستلام وتقدر جميع الأعمال المذكورة أعلاه بال م2 .


----------



## م / وليد (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة و لغتها الواضحة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخوي وبارك الله فيك وبعلمك


----------



## ashrafcoo2020 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منذر نجم القيسي (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك كنت اتمنى ان تعززذلك بالصور


----------



## eng amre (24 مايو 2010)

thank u ,this is agood work


----------



## m.alkhdour (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا و ارجو تزويدنا ما امكن صور توضح الشروحات 
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااااااا


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (25 مايو 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك ونامل بتزويدنا بطرق التنفيذ والاستلام


----------



## جمال صابر (1 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## جمال صابر (1 يناير 2011)

أرجو المزيد من المواضيع لباقى البنود


----------



## مهندس معتمد (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة وروعه الطرح

ارجو التكرم منك ومن الاخوة الكام افادتي في حال اضظررنا لعمل اللياسة بسماكة 3 سم او تزيد ما هي افضل طريقة لتلاش تلف اللياسة بعد تركيب السيراميك عليه بسبب السماكة الكبيرة كما تعلمون وشكرا


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ المهندس المعتمد بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك : أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فإن اللياسة إذا زادت سماكتها عن 3سم فيجب شغلها على مراحل بطريقة التلطيش و إستخدام شبك الدجاج مع الإهتمام برش الماء .


----------



## iraqivisionary (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zarzour 911 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مشرفنا الغالي

زادك الله علماً 

لقد أعطنتي ما أحتاج وزيادة

أسكنك الله الجنة

يا من لا تحتكر علماً ولا معرفة​


----------

